# Need help taming a nile monitor!!!



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello, my name is Steve. I recently traded a bearded dragon for a 16 inch nile monitor (from snout to tip of tail), and am having issues getting him used to me being in the room. I was wondering if someone could give me detailed information on how to go about getting the monitor used to me, and to the point where i would have no issues picking him up to handle him, or move him to a different room for a bath. He is deathly afraid of me, and i would really like to be able to have a bond with him.

Thanx for your help in advance,

-Steve


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Good luck!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Nile monitors are naturally very defensive and quick to defend themselves, it is very rare to get one to calm down for you.


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

NBLADE said:


> Nile monitors are naturally very defensive and quick to defend themselves, it is very rare to get one to calm down for you.


I understand that. Where would i even start? The other day he was letting me handle him as much as i wanted, but today hes a spaz again...


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Your going to have to start with simply getting the Nile comfortable with people in the same room.
I would avoid handling at the moment! ( Prob forever TBH )
Earn trust by changing the water , cleaning viv and feeding without contact.
After some time the Nile may realise your not a threat and settle a little.
I don't ever think it will want to sit on your lap for a stroke though.

Hope this hels a little.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> :lol2:


i'm also crying with laughter :lol2:


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

What setup and conditions is the Nile in? Temps etc


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

mariusz said:


> Your going to have to start with simply getting the Nile comfortable with people in the same room.
> I would avoid handling at the moment! ( Prob forever TBH )
> Earn trust by changing the water , cleaning viv and feeding without contact.
> After some time the Nile may realise your not a threat and settle a little.
> ...


Okay. would i be better off with a columbian black and white tegu? I have a guy who really wants the nile monitor to trade me a columbian tegu for it....would it be better to just do that?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Okay. would i be better off with a columbian black and white tegu? I have a guy who really wants the nile monitor to trade me a columbian tegu for it....would it be better to just do that?


a nile will need a 12ft viv and the tegu a 6ft. the columbians can be aggressive to u know?


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> a nile will need a 12ft viv and the tegu a 6ft. the columbians can be aggressive to u know?


Yes, I am aware of that. The guy sauid the tegu was already 2 feet. And that it is puppy dog tame. What would be my best bet?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Yes, I am aware of that. The guy sauid the tegu was already 2 feet. And that it is puppy dog tame. What would be my best bet?


depends? are u up for a big challenge of taming a nile (near impossible) what do u like?


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Your best bet would be to steer clear of large lizard!!!!!!!!
Most of these animals are predators, and as such will never become trustworthy
What you want is a dog in a lizards body, this ain't gonna happen!
A tegu when pi### of can take off a finger!!
Please help the animals by not having them for a week then passing them on, 
Look for more tactile animals.


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

i thought i could handle a nile monitor, but i think i will just go with the already tame tegu.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> i thought i could handle a nile monitor, but i think i will just go with the already tame tegu.


hmm let me guess, a pet shop lied to you?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

You do know it's not a hairless dog, right?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Moony14 said:


> You do know it's not a hairless dog, right?


hes not saying it is, theres nothing wrong with wanting a friendly lizard.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> hes not saying it is, theres nothing wrong with wanting a friendly lizard.


 Don't think nile was the best choise though......


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

So you've gone through 3 animals in nearly as many weeks? Sorry I don't usually kick up on the forums but this is the result of lack of research. If you'd researched beardies you would have twigged they don't get very big but are a good starter animal. If you researched a Nile you would have known they are very very defensive and in all honesty will probably never tame up (it's not undo able but it's defo rare). Now you are about to embark on another animal who's charactists probably won't suit you either!
Every long term member here has researched til they're eyeballs drop out and then dream about research before even looking at long-term cost, committment to the animal, enclosure requirements etc.
I'm sorry but it's fairly blatant you haven't done any of these and as a result these animals are going to be moved pillar to post, scared, stressed, confused and having to settle into another routine all over again. Move the Nile on; it's clear your not cut out to deal with it. Go back to basics, research a beginner animal and keep it more than a week!!!
I'm not a keyboard warrior, I will stand by my posts and I post with thought. 
The fact that members are crying with laughter is an obvious sign your not going about things in the right way and are potentially making a fool of yourself and nobody wants that do they? 
Please, please research and stop moving animals on like their possessions - they're living creatures.
Scalez


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Your asking for advice, yet when someone asks what your setup is like you don't answer.... Quite rude.

A puppy dog tegu?!? Please.... 

I would honestly do some real research and find the Nile a good home then maybe get a hamster ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Hello, my name is Steve. I recently traded a bearded dragon for a 16 inch nile monitor (from snout to tip of tail), and am having issues getting him used to me being in the room. I was wondering if someone could give me detailed information on how to go about getting the monitor used to me, and to the point where i would have no issues picking him up to handle him, or move him to a different room for a bath. He is deathly afraid of me, and i would really like to be able to have a bond with him.
> 
> Thanx for your help in advance,
> 
> -Steve


 
According to many people I own a "tame" nile.

Sold to me as an aggressive, dangerous lizard that looks at his kids "funny" it was around the size of yours. While mine appears tame it's far from it just unlike 98% of niles it does not fear me and there for does not defend its self or attack. Tame not a chance I wiggle my hand "food mode" kicks in and I'm in trouble lol BUT that's just how I like her.

swapping for a tegu bad choice swap for a bearded dragon is better stay clear of niles. To large, to quick, to costly and above all else Not safe to call tame


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha you got any pics of this nile


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

OK, let's get a few things straight.

1 - I didn't get him from a petshop, nor would I EVER go there for advice on my reptiles. Let me make that clear right now.

2 - I had the bearded dragon for more than 3 years, it was time for something new, so i traded last week.

3 - Even though I'm only 16, I have a TON of experience with all sorts of reptiles. I've owned bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, pacman frogs, red eared sliders, iguanas, snapping turtles, 2 plated lizards, a fire skink, bullfrogs, leopard frogs, eastern newts, a veiled chameleon, and many more. It's not like I'm a "stupid kid" with no brain or knowledge on reptile care. At the moment, I have 2 baby iguanas, a bearded dragon, a hatchling savannah monitor, a plated lizard, and this nile monitor, so don't give me that crap that I have no idea what I'm doing.

4 - So maybe the nile monitor wasn't a good choice, but if I decide to rehome him, it will be to a reptile specialist at a zoo who lives down the street from me. He has 4 nile monitors in his care, so i know he will be a good fit.

So that's that.

NOW

Does anyone have a suggestion for a monitor for me? I already have a savannah, but if the nile doesnt work out, i would like something else, maybe a bit easier to be freindly with, or, i may just go with the columbian black and white tegu that my buddy offered for the nile, but that is ONLY if I cannot make progress with the nile monitor.

Here is a video of my nile monitor, for anyone who wanted to see him:
My Nile Monitor - YouTube


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> OK, let's get a few things straight.
> 
> 1 - I didn't get him from a petshop, nor would I EVER go there for advice on my reptiles. Let me make that clear right now.
> 
> ...



You wonder why he is skittish? your over handling him and forcing handling upon him, Also in your video making him swim :/ annoying seeing this tbh. You also say he's a perfect size but is going to grow really fast and be too big for you to even handle. My opinion is you have made the wrong choice swapping in the first place. Best of luck, but you are not going to succeed attempting to tame your nile.


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

xxmasal22xx said:


> OK, let's get a few things straight.
> 
> 2 - I had the bearded dragon for more than 3 years, it was time for something new, so i traded last week.
> 
> 3 - Even though I'm only 16, I have a TON of experience with all sorts of reptiles. I've owned bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, pacman frogs, red eared sliders, iguanas, snapping turtles, 2 plated lizards, a fire skink, bullfrogs, leopard frogs, eastern newts, a veiled chameleon, and many more. It's not like I'm a "stupid kid" with no brain or knowledge on reptile care. At the moment, I have 2 baby iguanas, a bearded dragon, a hatchling savannah monitor, a plated lizard, and this nile monitor, so don't give me that crap that I have no idea what I'm doing.


It kinda sounds like, forgive me if I am jumping to conclusions, it kinda sounds like whatever you get next will end up being rehomed when it's time for something new again (I'm assuming that's what happened to all the others that you have owned but don't have any more).

I don't wish to put you down here, I don't know anything about you other than what you've told us, and for all I know you might have excellent husbandry, the animals you've owned have been healthy and happy, and all have gone on to other happy homes... 

But, seriously if it were me and I'd been through (but not kept) that many species already I'd have to start questioning whether trying yet another one was really the best idea. It doesn't sound like owning these animals is actually making you happy (in the long term, after the "new" vibe has worn off), and as I'm sure you'll know every rehoming is stress they don't need. Are you sure you really want something else?


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

tetradite said:


> It kinda sounds like, forgive me if I am jumping to conclusions, it kinda sounds like whatever you get next will end up being rehomed when it's time for something new again (I'm assuming that's what happened to all the others that you have owned but don't have any more).
> 
> I don't wish to put you down here, I don't know anything about you other than what you've told us, and for all I know you might have excellent husbandry, the animals you've owned have been healthy and happy, and all have gone on to other happy homes...
> 
> But, seriously if it were me and I'd been through (but not kept) that many species already I'd have to start questioning whether trying yet another one was really the best idea. It doesn't sound like owning these animals is actually making you happy (in the long term, after the "new" vibe has worn off), and as I'm sure you'll know every rehoming is stress they don't need. Are you sure you really want something else?


No, I should've been more specific. I had almost everything I listed at the same time, and all were doing great, but my dad got tired of "running a zoo", and made me rehome most of my stuff. When i rehome, I make it as stress free for the animal as possible, by rehoming them with their current setup.

Granted rehoming still isn't the best, but i had to do what i had to do.

That made more sence i hope.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

To be honest, I thought this whole thing was a joke until I saw the video


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

xxmasal22xx said:


> OK, let's get a few things straight.
> 
> 1 - I didn't get him from a petshop, nor would I EVER go there for advice on my reptiles. Let me make that clear right now.
> 
> ...


You realise this rant makes it look worse you make it look like because you had a beardie for 3 years what was the point of keeping it anymore not the best attitude on a reptile forum to be honest 

Then further down you say your dad is fed up of running a zoo so you had to rehome most of your animals so you go out and get one that will take up about the same amount of space as the rest combined with reading any info on them 

I thought you said you would rehome it in the zoo down from you but you say that you might just swap it with your friend 

I'm sorry but you seem as if your not bothered about the animal well being at all and more about what your gaining this is just how I see it and sorry if you don't agree 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Just rehome it and stick to starter animals dude, seriously, you're going lose a finger or two. Leave the larger lizards until you have your own place and more experience.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Okay. would i be better off with a columbian black and white tegu? I have a guy who really wants the nile monitor to trade me a columbian tegu for it....would it be better to just do that?



Sounds to me like you'd be better of doing a hell of a lot of research before you even think of getting another lizard.

You're on about trading a lizard you just got through a trade for yet another one you know nothing about that is also a monster monitor and also a handful to deal with.

I think there are guys on here who deal with the big monitors who would not touch a nile with a barge pole.....literally...


Please don't be one of those guys who trades one animal for another every other week because he suddenly finds out that he has yet another one he can't deal with / care for / isnt 'cool enough' for him.

These are animals your dealing with, not books at a book swap.



you're 16. Your dad is sick of running a zoo....who is going to look after yet another large lizard once you decide to go off to colledge / work / school / just get sick of it and move on again.....

Whats next...a pet rock might suit....


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

a sav will be more than enough. will need a 8x4x4 viv ect


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

"Even though I'm only 16, I have a TON of experience with all sorts of reptiles. I've owned bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, pacman frogs, red eared sliders, iguanas, snapping turtles, 2 plated lizards, a fire skink, bullfrogs, leopard frogs, eastern newts, a veiled chameleon, and many more. It's not like I'm a "stupid kid" with no brain or knowledge on reptile care. At the moment, I have 2 baby iguanas, a bearded dragon, a hatchling savannah monitor, a plated lizard, and this nile monitor, so don't give me that crap that I have no idea what I'm doing."

I'm not trying to slate you but your digging your own hole! 
If your 16 - too young as far as I'm concerned to own the animals you already do and your dad is fed up of running a zoo then that proves you move too fast. Re-homing is NEVER going to be un-stressful for an animal no matter how you justify it!
At 15 I had a trio of cresties, a maddy day gecko and a beardie. I'm 25 now and have literally eaten, slept and drunk research. As a result I own 2 iguanas - they're my kids, royals, crested gecko, BRB's, a Burmese python, a savannah, i still have my original day gecko and tree frogs. i run my own small business educating kids about this stuff. i've dedicated a £10k 20x20ft extension to the back of my house to my family - your commitment to your animals is shameful. 
I lost my beardie 2 yrs ago and it STILL BREAKS MY HEART looking at her little slate on the ground that I engraved especially for her. Are you thinking about your animals that far ahead? Does it kill you to re-home your babies? No, I don't think it does.
So in conclusion do I think your a "stupid kid" with no brain or knowledge on reptile care" Quite frankly, yes I do.
Take heed from the people here desperately trying to steer you onto the right path, the sensible path and one you should have followed all along! How dare you scream and rave and rant at us when you were the fool to take on something too big.
Scalez
P.S - My last post on here was backed by 11 people - please listen!


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

ScalezandTailz said:


> "Even though I'm only 16, I have a TON of experience with all sorts of reptiles. I've owned bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, pacman frogs, red eared sliders, iguanas, snapping turtles, 2 plated lizards, a fire skink, bullfrogs, leopard frogs, eastern newts, a veiled chameleon, and many more. It's not like I'm a "stupid kid" with no brain or knowledge on reptile care. At the moment, I have 2 baby iguanas, a bearded dragon, a hatchling savannah monitor, a plated lizard, and this nile monitor, so don't give me that crap that I have no idea what I'm doing."
> 
> I'm not trying to slate you but your digging your own hole!
> If your 16 - too young as far as I'm concerned to own the animals you already do and your dad is fed up of running a zoo then that proves you move too fast. Re-homing is NEVER going to be un-stressful for an animal no matter how you justify it!
> ...


i agree totally with your post but if you think this lad is going to listen to any of it you are sadly dreaming. this lad honestly believes that he knows all he needs to know and that anyone faulting him is wrong.
shame if he listened one day he could have become a good keeper!


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

I've just watched yr videos - your forcing him to swim and accept handling because he has no other choice and your iggy setup is far too small! 
I'm furious about this - your stupidity is reckless and immature!
Please can a mod get involved here? This kid needs a serious blast because I don't think he's going to listen to any of us here.
Scalez


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Okay. would i be better off with a columbian black and white tegu? I have a guy who really wants the nile monitor to trade me a columbian tegu for it....would it be better to just do that?


As others have said, a Tegu will need a 6ft min, pref 8ft. The Nile needs a large enclosure with space for a pond lol!
If you can accommodate a Nile fantastic, but its a load of work.
I have 2 Tegus on the way any they have taken up a full room with 2 big set ups.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

you're literally buying and rehoming when you get bored of the animal.


they're animals, LIVING THINGS not toys or xbox games that you can just trade into CEX.

you're 16, you should focusing on your education, theres no way hell on earth you can actually afford to keep all of them animals.

im 20 and i have 4 reps and i'm at my limit finance wise.

stop getting more animals, focus on your studies. if you really want a pet get a hamster or something. maybe even a goldfish


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Being 16 I can imagine the enthusiasm you have for these animals and how annoying it is to hear everyone questioning you about your experience ... You do already have quite a few animals ... Including a baby Sav ... That alone is going to be a major challenge and is going to be with you for 20 years or so ... Maybe till you are 40 !!!
I've got a tegu ... Black and White Argentinian ... Had him 2 years nearly ... He's 4 foot now ... He was a right nippy bugger when he was little ... Teeth like razors ... Always cut and bleeding ... Last year ... Out of nowhere he got the idea that he'd like to rip my face off ... I had got too complacent and he walked up my chest and laid into me ... I survived obviously ... Just got a couple of scars on my chin ) ... Little monster ... He's quieted down quite a lot ... But he still gets confused occasionally and thinks I'm food ... You always have to be on your guard ... I don't THINK he would do it deliberately ... But he's a lizard ... Instinct set in
I love him ... And hope he'll be with me for many years ... I spend hours with him most days when he's out ... He has free roam when he wants
I would NEVER have time for another animal ... Though I would love a companion for him I just don't have the room
Black and White Argentinians are reputed to be one of the easiest large lizards to "tame" ... He'll never be "tame" ... He just tolerates me ... Even if he will occasionally come out of his viv and come over to me and rest his head on my leg ... It only lasts a minute before he'll be off somewhere else ... Mooching about
You are going to have all this already when your Sav grows ... I hope you've got one that will calm down and be a really interesting animal ... Good luck with him
My advice ... Stick with him ... Give the Nile to the zoo ... Then you can give your time to the Sav who is going to need all the time you can spare


----------



## Berkshire Exotics (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't normally comment on a stupid thread like this, its just going to get trolls and fighting none stop.

I would say your comment about never going to a pet shop for advice is a bit brutal, we work very hard as a shop to educate people on what reptiles are suitable, and you have pretty much the entire list of animals that we wouldn't ever sell. Whoever sold you such animals is ethically wrong imo, there is no way you can cope with what you have, 2 baby iguanas, these are far from ideal pets, they take a huge commitment, you will need and arboreal 8' by 8' by 6' i would say per animal, open to peoples choice but that's the smallest i would even think of, then the bosc, you will need and 8 by 4 by 4 to be fair to it, and then the same for tegus. 

People just don't give these animals the enclosures they really deserve, imo go to a zoo have a look at such an animal on display and think where you will fit that.

i might be wrong, you may be a multimillionaire and live in a mansion, but i hope for the animals sake i am wrong. 

i credit you for wanting to learn so much and hope you go onto become a great keeper, but just step back and look at it all. 

What would you think if someone else wrote this on a forum ?

all the best

Will


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

tremerz97 said:


> hes not saying it is, theres nothing wrong with wanting a friendly lizard.


No, but you have to go into big lizards hoping for that, but expecting to have a vicious beastie that you'll look after for up to twenty years. Anything better is a bonus.

But there is something wrong with 'trading in' a lizard after a few weeks because it isn't friendly.

Anybody who says 'puppy tame' regarding monitors and tegus has the wrong attitude. If you're lucky, they'll tolerate you, and spend time near you. They never get 'puppy dog tame'.

--- edit ---

Jeez, 16 and jumping from a beardie to a nile monitor? That's a bit rapid mate.

I'm 27 and it took me four years of lizards and snakes before I even considered I was ready for a monitor. And then I spent a year searching for a young, unwanted one to take on and slowly, slowly, fed him up from the size of my hand to a sub-adult of around 2.5 feet.

Every single day is a learning experience. He's expensive, he has moments where he goes for anything that seems to be food, some days he'll tail whip if I try to pick him up, others he'll run towards me and literally climb up my leg and onto my shoulder the moment he sees me (I have a wonderful YouTube video of this!) and some days he just shits on my floor.

Monitors (and any big lizard) are amazing, beautiful creatures. And by god I'm glad I waited 'til I could do it properly.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Can i ask where you found this forum from as you live in USA??


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

If you want a monitor that doesn't get too big and is relatively tame i suggest an ackie, i've just rehomed one and he is amazing, just a shrunken down clone of his big brothers.

He will teach me a lot about monitors before i consider the next one and even then he's going nowhere! 

Do your research. Your immature and have clearly just wanted whatever you could get your hands on.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> Can i ask where you found this forum from as you live in USA??


The internet is a magical place...


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Martin88 said:


> If you want a monitor that doesn't get too big and is relatively tame i suggest an ackie, i've just rehomed one and he is amazing, just a shrunken down clone of his big brothers.
> 
> He will teach me a lot about monitors before i consider the next one and even then he's going nowhere!
> 
> Do your research. Your immature and have clearly just wanted whatever you could get your hands on.


And at least if you get tagged by that they don't particularly hurt and they let go. Having a tegu or a water monitor latch onto you is not fun, trust me.


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its no good telling the boy he's immature ... How would that of affected you at that age 
If you want someone to listen give them some respect ... And lets be honest its only going to work 20% of the time then )


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

he's 16, not being madly far from that age myself i remember (distantly) what it was like.

you know everything at 16 (see earlier post to confirm this), and anyone trying to tell you different is working for the man and trying to bring you down.

i learnt the hard way that i didnt know everything about horses when one through me into a wall and aimed a kick at my head for good measure, the OP will learn he dosent know everything about reptiles when he tries to force that nile to do something it dosent want to and ends up with it attached to his hand.

lets see if this one is part of the small minority that prove me wrong...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

If you truly knew everything you needed to know, you wouldn't of had to come here and ask..


----------



## russndex (Feb 12, 2011)

ha, well this thread kept me giggling for a while, thanks all, i'm now off to start a 'monitors don't need uv' argument:whistling2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

russndex said:


> ha, well this thread kept me giggling for a while, thanks all, i'm now off to start a 'monitors don't need uv' argument:whistling2:


:war:

Good luck!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

russndex said:


> ha, well this thread kept me giggling for a while, thanks all, i'm now off to start a 'monitors don't need uv' argument:whistling2:


so someone say uv and monitors?


----------



## russndex (Feb 12, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> so someone say uv and monitors?


:lol2:


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Everything needs UV as far as I'm concerned unless it normally lives its life underground
I mighty survive without seeing the sun all winter but it really pi**es me off )


----------



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Monitor can live perfectly fine without uv but some people think it is beneficial to use it


----------



## russndex (Feb 12, 2011)

And my work here is done


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

From experience,

My ackie had no UV before i got him, He was sluggish and not very active both times i saw him. Though this could have been down to low temps too.

Hes been under 12% UV since i got him and he is a lot more active and his colors seem better.

I have the arcadia slimline luminaire from the beardie so may aswell use it.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

russndex said:


> And my work here is done



im saying nuthing


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

russndex said:


> And my work here is done


i like you, you can stay :lol2:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

I really hope you are a troll.....


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> OK, let's get a few things straight.
> 
> 1 - I didn't get him from a petshop, nor would I EVER go there for advice on my reptiles. Let me make that clear right now.
> 
> ...


my lad is nearly 20 used to lizards etc etc and very mature and knows an awful lot, would i let him have a nile, absolutley no way, they are just too much for most people, your posts make it sound like you want something cuddly and a bosc, nile or iggys are not that sort of rep, in fact id go as far as to say no reptile is a cuddly lap animal.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> so someone say uv and monitors?


Jesus Christ not this again!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mitsi said:


> my lad is nearly 20 used to lizards etc etc and very mature and knows an awful lot, would i let him have a nile, absolutley no way, they are just too much for most people, your posts make it sound like you want something cuddly and a bosc, nile or iggys are not that sort of rep, in fact id go as far as to say no reptile is a cuddly lap animal.


If he wants puppy tame and cuddly he could always try a Komodo dragon or a crocodile : victory: might need a bigger bath though!

Better yet, there must be a few T Rex's lurking around on gumtree maybe somebody will be willing to swap for his nile!? Worth a try! :whistling2:


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay, i probably sound like a complete dumbass, and i realize that. I've done a ton of research, and ive decided to just give it to the zoo, and ill just go with a chinese water dragon, seeing as how they are just way easier to deal with.

I am doing research as i type this, but i will do research for about 3 days straight before i even consider the water dragon.

Honestly, thank you for all your responses, i have learned a couple things from them. I do need to be more inclined to think of the animals before i get them, as well as afterwards.

Sorry for wasting everyone's time.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Good choice man, you'll be thankful in the long run


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Okay, i probably sound like a complete dumbass, and i realize that. I've done a ton of research, and ive decided to just give it to the zoo, and ill just go with a chinese water dragon, seeing as how they are just way easier to deal with.
> 
> I am doing research as i type this, but i will do research for about 3 days straight before i even consider the water dragon.
> 
> ...


Wise decision : victory:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

What you need to do is stop backing down. hes picking up on your scared negative energy. First things first, you need to get down to his level, put your head inside the viv and show him you mean business and dont pose a threat. If he backs off try gently brushing his snout with your nose. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

Reaper941 said:


> What you need to do is stop backing down. hes picking up on your scared negative energy. First things first, you need to get down to his level, put your head inside the viv and show him you mean business and dont pose a threat. If he backs off try gently brushing his snout with your nose. Let us know how it goes.


Thanx, but no thanx.

Ive made a decision on the chinese water dragon. Im still doing research, and will continue to when i get him/her.

Again im sorry for wasting everyone's time.

***EDIT*** can a mod close this thread please?


----------



## ThommoCunningham (Feb 21, 2013)

Just spotted this and thought I'd put my tuppence worth in. At 16 the guy need advice and assistance, not a slagging in my opinion :Na_Na_Na_Na:

This link, I think is exactly what you are looking for Let me google that for you :2thumb:


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

ThommoCunningham said:


> Just spotted this and thought I'd put my tuppence worth in. At 16 the guy need advice and assistance, not a slagging in my opinion :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> This link, I think is exactly what you are looking for Let me google that for you :2thumb:


He is still a minor in America untill 18.


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Okay, i probably sound like a complete dumbass, and i realize that. I've done a ton of research, and ive decided to just give it to the zoo, and ill just go with a chinese water dragon, seeing as how they are just way easier to deal with.
> 
> I am doing research as i type this, but i will do research for about 3 days straight before i even consider the water dragon.
> 
> ...


It's good that a few did give you some good advice. Forums can be harsh at times.
We all started somewhere and I'm sure you have learnt a great deal here.

Good luck with the CWD


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Okay, i probably sound like a complete dumbass, and i realize that. I've done a ton of research, and ive decided to just give it to the zoo, and ill just go with a chinese water dragon, seeing as how they are just way easier to deal with.
> 
> I am doing research as i type this, but i will do research for about 3 days straight before i even consider the water dragon.
> 
> ...


You did not waste everyones time, these guys are all just very concerned about your animals being passed about and maybe not kept in the ideal conditions 

Well done for taking some of it in,shows some maturity after a good slagging off.

Just stick with one or two animals for life. that way you can have nice big enclosures and give 100% to them.All this "I Want " is just immaturity and as you get older like some of us old farts you will see this for what it is 

Good luck and do you need a water dragon ?


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

Best of luck with your CWD, they're great fun and much easier to handle than a monitor! None of us mean our posts nastily, it's just we can see a potential disaster and we know what's going to happen!
I'd research for longer personally, the average time for me is 6 months. In that time I'd suss things out, design a viv, check its got everything the animal would need, build it and spend time over setting it up (yacht varnish is brilliant for waterproofing the inside as they need a swimming space and that gets messy!) and then get the animal.
I know your trying to learn which is why the forums are here but I do agree with a few members - it can be pretty brutal at times. 
Just remember, research, research, research! There are plenty of lovely people who are happy to advise, show off their own vivs and suggest solutions, but ask these questions before you get our animal
Take care
Scalez


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Reaper941 said:


> What you need to do is stop backing down. hes picking up on your scared negative energy. First things first, you need to get down to his level, put your head inside the viv and show him you mean business and dont pose a threat. If he backs off try gently brushing his snout with your nose. Let us know how it goes.


A few odd ones become workable but even people who have kept large monitors for years find them a challange (yep iv had mine over 6 years and he still whips and bites and he's probably around the 6ft mark now )


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> A few odd ones become workable but even people who have kept large monitors for years find them a challange (yep iv had mine over 6 years and he still whips and bites and he's probably around the 6ft mark now )
> 
> image



And launches himself at the glass at you... even when your the other side of your loft :lol2: 

Been there seen it myself... 

That guy is PSYCHO :lol2: 

and possibly one of the only monitors id describe as truly aggresive...


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

ghand said:


> You did not waste everyones time, these guys are all just very concerned about your animals being passed about and maybe not kept in the ideal conditions
> 
> Well done for taking some of it in,shows some maturity after a good slagging off.
> 
> ...


I do need a water dragon. I may have someone in connecticut, not too far from me that has one, but ill let you know if it doesnt go through.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw the title to this thread and the amount of pages and instantly thought "uh-oh!" :lol2:

seems like everything has already been said, but good luck with your future, just RESEARCH EXTENSIVELY for ANY ANIMAL. None are easy to keep, and dont be afraid to ask questions even though you've had a bit of grilling on this thread - seems to be justified!

As we're talking about Niles I'm all smiles!!

I don't get to see mine often and when I do he doesn't want to see me! He's lucky he's such a beautiful lil bugger! :flrt:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> I saw the title to this thread and the amount of pages and instantly thought "uh-oh!" :lol2:
> 
> seems like everything has already been said, but good luck with your future, just RESEARCH EXTENSIVELY for ANY ANIMAL. None are easy to keep, and dont be afraid to ask questions even though you've had a bit of grilling on this thread - seems to be justified!
> 
> ...


i dont like asking questions now tbh! but op plz listen to some people on here, they know what theyre talking about. i think youve bitten off more than u can chew with the nile. im 15 and i could only just look after a blue tegu tbh (although many people disagree)


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

TEG, I had no doubt he wouldn't listen but it's worth having a go, sometimes - just sometimes they do... Looks like theirs a glimmer of hope


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Great thread


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

switchback said:


> Great thread


:lol2:


----------



## Velocitycss (Dec 29, 2012)

*lol*

ok without insulting your knowledge base on reptiles / animals in general...

wouldn't this be the best thing to do..

you have said you have knowledge on reptiles so should know your nile more than likley wont be "tame" however it may possibly get used to the presence of you (possibly)

even if it doesn't... ITS DOESN'T HAVE TOO... i know you want a friendly monitor but come on, get real for just a second. 
if you want to keep ANYTHING you should be prepared for the temperament of each individual animal you keep. you should only be changing water and providing food for the most part anyway.

sorry for the needless rant it just seems silly to me to want a reptile.. then not want it because its not "tame".

don't be annoyed with people showing their views on here as they are proberly annoyed at the fact you should have known what you was getting into in the first place. 

we don't go out and buy large reptiles and then change our mind because its agressive its just a harder challenge and thats what happens when you want larger animals...or any for that matter

ps


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

This has got to be a wind up surely?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> This has got to be a wind up surely?


That is what I thought but then along came the video...


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

niles are hard work to build trust with but the right lizard done with the right method it can be done! with someone new to monitors it will be a uphill struggle 
Monitor Lizard Trust Building Over 212 Days.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> And launches himself at the glass at you... even when your the other side of your loft :lol2:
> 
> Been there seen it myself...
> 
> ...


Witnessed & agree! Only monitor I have ever seen go for someone! Doesn't seem like a defensive charge or food response just a straight attack!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

i.am.idc said:


> Witnessed & agree! Only monitor I have ever seen go for someone! Doesn't seem like a defensive charge or food response just a straight attack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Let me at him ....:whistling2:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> Let me at him ....:whistling2:


Id give it a go, niles are gorgeous... F*** owning one though, im quite attached to my fingers... And arms, legs, toes and nose.. Freddi would give it a go, would take alot for her to give up on calming an animal (it helps that shes female, naturally stubborn. If only you could see the evils im getting for this post, think ill take a nile temper over hers lol) if you want a large, puppy tame animal may I suggest a puppy st Bernard...


----------



## russndex (Feb 12, 2011)

raymaral said:


> Id give it a go, niles are gorgeous... F*** owning one though, im quite attached to my fingers... And arms, legs, toes and nose.. Freddi would give it a go, would take alot for her to give up on calming an animal (it helps that shes female, naturally stubborn. If only you could see the evils im getting for this post, think ill take a nile temper over hers lol) if you want a large, puppy tame animal may I suggest a puppy st Bernard...


i'd love one but my salvator may object to a new neighbour! Big fan of Ornates for some reason. One thing that i find ominous is the lack of fully grown Niles or Ornates on places like youtube.......the answer is unfortunately often at rescue centres. I think i'd have major attitude if i was a Nile too :whistling2:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

russndex said:


> i'd love one but my salvator may object to a new neighbour! Big fan of Ornates for some reason. One thing that i find ominous is the lack of fully grown Niles or Ornates on places like youtube.......the answer is unfortunately often at rescue centres. I think i'd have major attitude if i was a Nile too :whistling2:


one rescue I know of have a stunner but he is apparently one evil s.o.b. With a real hankering for human blood, just loves the taste bless him. Id rather a salvator over a niloticus though.. They just have this certain look about them that I can't resist, id love one when I can cater for the housing needs but got alot to do in prep for that so won't be until next year, maybe even year after


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Deffo think that large lizards should be DWA...means that twerps cat buy them, and less end up in rescue or dead.. :whistling2:

if you had done your research first, you'd know they don't make the most fantastic pets. want something tame and it has to be a lizard, stick to a bearded dragon.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Deffo think that large lizards should be DWA...means that twerps cat buy them, and less end up in rescue or dead.. :whistling2:
> 
> if you had done your research first, you'd know they don't make the most fantastic pets. want something tame and it has to be a lizard, stick to a bearded dragon.


I both agree and disagree with the DWA part. I agree because they are wild and can be dangerous. But I disagree mainly because where I am I can't get a DWAL (landlords won't allow) and I know full well I could give a larger lizard, maybe not a nile out of personal choice, but the like of waters etc.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I disagree on the DWA. but something similar could be implemented, something alone the lines of - correctly set up adult enclosure ready before purchasing animals and a visit to prove it! would never happen though. unless a cost per year was to be introduced like it does with the DWA licenses.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

KarlHowells said:


> I disagree on the DWA. but something similar could be implemented, something alone the lines of - correctly set up adult enclosure ready before purchasing animals and a visit to prove it! would never happen though. unless a cost per year was to be introduced like it does with the DWA licenses.


They could easily put in a sort of test, just a simple on the spot thing shop keepers and rescues can do, that would issue a certificate saying you are knowledgeable of the species and would be able to give it the appropriate care requirements. Then make it so private sellers need to see the certificate before they can trade, much like with the DWA.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

raymaral said:


> They could easily put in a sort of test, just a simple on the spot thing shop keepers and rescues can do, that would issue a certificate saying you are knowledgeable of the species and would be able to give it the appropriate care requirements. Then make it so private sellers need to see the certificate before they can trade, much like with the DWA.


I highly doubt with shops 100% would participate though, some shops in my opinion haven't got a clue what they're doing!


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

KarlHowells said:


> I highly doubt with shops 100% would participate though, some shops in my opinion haven't got a clue what they're doing!


Beauty of it really is that they would have to have the aforementioned certificate in order to sell the animals to Joe public... Would boost seller knowledge and keeper knowledge, meaning if anyone does have any questions they have more places to turn for info. encourages research and means less would be in rescues or shallow graves. I think it would be a massive improvement to the reptile world


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

boyd1955 said:


> Being 16 I can imagine the enthusiasm you have for these animals and how annoying it is to hear everyone questioning you about your experience ... You do already have quite a few animals ... Including a baby Sav ... That alone is going to be a major challenge and is going to be with you for 20 years or so ... Maybe till you are 40 !!!
> I've got a tegu ... Black and White Argentinian ... Had him 2 years nearly ... He's 4 foot now ... He was a right nippy bugger when he was little ... Teeth like razors ... Always cut and bleeding ... Last year ... Out of nowhere he got the idea that he'd like to rip my face off ... I had got too complacent and he walked up my chest and laid into me ... I survived obviously ... Just got a couple of scars on my chin ) ... Little monster ... He's quieted down quite a lot ... But he still gets confused occasionally and thinks I'm food ... You always have to be on your guard ... I don't THINK he would do it deliberately ... But he's a lizard ... Instinct set in
> I love him ... And hope he'll be with me for many years ... I spend hours with him most days when he's out ... He has free roam when he wants
> I would NEVER have time for another animal ... Though I would love a companion for him I just don't have the room
> ...


Best comment I've read and agree that any big lizard can have a off day.. Just like women do and out the two I'd choose a lizard any day


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

jb1962 said:


> Just like women do and out the two I'd choose a lizard any day


I'm with you on that one!!


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

There is a place near me that has several babies listed as the following

Golden Water Monitor
Water Monitor
Nile Water Monitor
Common Tegu
Bosc Monitor

Obviously prices are all over the place but here is what gets me, no info is provided at all as to the size these guys can get. The "water monitors" are listed at 150 quid, and i heard a youngish lad ask his mam for one and she immediately asked the owner how big they get and he said and i quote "a good size for a lizard but nothing too serious, start with a 3ft viv and upgrade to 6 later"

WHO IS HE KIDDING

I think on the spot testing is needed to sell all reptiles and exotics OR make it compulsory to sell an animal with a care sheet or provide care sheets when customers show interest in an animal. Not just any random care sheet but an approved one that all shops MUST use.

Things like this are very hard to control. And truth is anyone can go out and buy a monitor capable of reaching insane sizes.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> I highly doubt with shops 100% would participate though, some shops in my opinion haven't got a clue what they're doing!


 
Agreed here is a shop by me which has a nile in a 1x1x1 box viv wish someone could give it a good home.


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

ScalezandTailz said:


> TEG, I had no doubt he wouldn't listen but it's worth having a go, sometimes - just sometimes they do... Looks like theirs a glimmer of hope


yes i have to say if what the young man says is true them them is a chance for mankind !!!!!!!! i was sure he was a typical dumbass but i publicly take it back , well done son you may become a great and knowledgeable keeper one day.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I know everyone went a bit hard on this kid and who knows he may become the next Steve Irwin but he does need to get mature quick if he wants monitors of any kind, this may seem harsh but I think he should stick to beardies or geckos until he matured a bit. I wouldn't normally be one to tell anyone to give up but he posted this, then 2 days later had a hatchling savannah and 2 days later he giving that to his brother to get a bigger savannah, seems like he doesn't want to wait for them to grow or learn to tolerate him but wants a big friendly animal from the off.. Hense my earlier suggestion of a puppy


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

raymaral said:


> I know everyone went a bit hard on this kid and who knows he may become the next Steve Irwin but he does need to get mature quick if he wants monitors of any kind, this may seem harsh but I think he should stick to beardies or geckos until he matured a bit. I wouldn't normally be one to tell anyone to give up but he posted this, then 2 days later had a hatchling savannah and 2 days later he giving that to his brother to get a bigger savannah, seems like he doesn't want to wait for them to grow or learn to tolerate him but wants a big friendly animal from the off.. Hense my earlier suggestion of a puppy



Strange as it may sound i disagree passion thats all it takes... a lot of it... 

I started out with a leo then went onto a sav who i kept for 7 years... 

im 25 so you can guess what sort of age i got him... 

The leo i sold after 3 months... because he didnt interest me in the slightest... 

Find one group or animal your passionate about and stick to it... 

As for the kid well see how he goes... 

After a some harsh but true words hes still here... 

The proof of the pudding will bein a few years time if hes still got the nile at 6/7' : victory: 

leos & beardies are no substitute for a varanid nor can they teach you anything about keeping monitors...

relatively varanids are extremely behavourial and if they arent allowed to follow those patterns they fail and fail badly...

Nout else quite prepares you for it until youve done it seen it... 

The biggest part of varanid keeping is options and making sure they can make the decisions about there daily behavior... 

Varanid keeping is not a straight line... 

1+1 = does not equal 2 under these circumstances...

Ackies, argus those are two of the best species going to teach you about varanid behaviours...

Boscs not so much Personally im off the believe were missing to much with there captive husbandry...

*shrugs* 

Rant over...


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Strange as it may sound i disagree passion thats all it takes... a lot of it...
> 
> I started out with a leo then went onto a sav who i kept for 7 years...
> 
> ...


I'm not saying give up forever but if he going to stick at it then he needs to stick to it, keep trading them day in day out and he not getting a chance to learn from the behaviour. I truly believe that you have to make mistakes to learn from them but he not keeping them long enough


----------

